# Fuji X-Pro 1



## alipaulphotography (Jan 10, 2012)

This camera looks awesome. I do wish there was a full frame version, but other than that it sounds perfect for my day to day and travel camera. Could definitely get use at weddings when you want to be seriously quiet to not ruin the moment.


This and the 35mm f/1.4 (53mm on APS-C) should be a killer combination.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/01/10/FujifilmXPro1_Preview

What does everyone else think?

Blows the G1X out the water in my opinion.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 10, 2012)

it's definitely a nice-looking (and probably nice handling) body and set of lenses. but comparing it to the G1X isn't really fair, since the estimated price for the Fuji X Pro 1 is around $1750 for the body and approx. $650 for each prime lens (seen on dpreview). versus the G1X, which is $800, period.

it's sort of like saying the 7D blows the G1X out of the water. the X Pro 1 is meant to be a photographer's primary camera, versus the G1X is clearly meant to be a high-end compact / photographer's backup camera. different price ranges and different niches.


----------



## Meh (Jan 10, 2012)

Blows the G1X out the water in my opinion.
[/quote]

Possibly but my gut feel is to agree with kubelik... the price of the Fuji is not worth any benefits over the G1X if you are buying it for a compact, carry around camera in addition to your DSLR. Do you have any specific thoughts on why you prefer the X-Pro1?


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jan 10, 2012)

The G1X is just another drop of water in an ocean of point-and-shoot cameras, while the Fuji X-Pro 1 is clearly aimed at serious enthusiasts.


----------



## Meh (Jan 10, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how the colours turn out on the Fuji. Their new 6X6 colour filter array that they claim eliminates the need for the AA filter is interesting. Instead of a repeating 2X2 Bayer pattern they place the B and R pixels randomly in the 6X6 array.

Any mathematicians in the house that can comment on this?


----------



## Meh (Jan 10, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> The G1X is just another drop of water in an ocean of point-and-shoot cameras, while the Fuji X-Pro 1 is clearly aimed at serious enthusiasts.



You don't think the sensor size elevates the G1X above all other P&S cameras?


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 10, 2012)

Meh said:


> Blows the G1X out the water in my opinion.
> 
> Possibly but my gut feel is to agree with kubelik... the price of the Fuji is not worth any benefits over the G1X if you are buying it for a compact, carry around camera in addition to your DSLR. Do you have any specific thoughts on why you prefer the X-Pro1?



My biggest issue with the G1X is the lens. I would much prefer a fast 1.4 than a zoom.
I hadn't actually looked at the quoted prices for either, but the difference is quite a bit bigger than I had expected. A full frame version would likely replace my dslr all together. I'm sure that would be the next step.


----------



## macrodust (Jan 10, 2012)

It will be very interesting to see how the X-Pro 1's video capabilities turn out. The new sensor configuration sounds intriguing.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 10, 2012)

Indeed it does not blow the G1X out of the water! The G1X blows the Fuji Camera out of the water!

1. The G1X is made by Canon. That alone counts for a whole point.

2. The G1X can change focal lengths without changing lenses.

3. The G1X has a father maximum focal length.

4. The G1X costs 2,000.00 less or so after the three lenses

So, the G1X clearly blows the fuji thing way out of the water. 

The real point is that the G1X is a walk around, landscape, people, macro, everything, one size fits all camera. It doesn't need and isn't supposed to have a broad aperture. Much of what I would shoot with this camera would be with a narrower aperture anyway. One doesn't shoot landscapes at f1.4, if one can help it, usually... But, having a compact with a f1.4 would be helpful. If I had the budget, I would buy both instantly, and recommend you do if you can! Instead, I am saving up my dinero for some lighting gear, and maybe a new lens... I would really like a super super telephoto lens (600 F4!!!), but that's not coming soon... Maybe the Sigma 500 4.5? Anyway, this post is really beginning to rant, because I just got done with a really bad night of work, and I'm tired, so it's time to quit while I'm ahead!


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Jan 10, 2012)

Meh said:


> It will be interesting to see how the colours turn out on the Fuji. Their new 6X6 colour filter array that they claim eliminates the need for the AA filter is interesting. Instead of a repeating 2X2 Bayer pattern they place the B and R pixels randomly in the 6X6 array.
> 
> Any mathematicians in the house that can comment on this?


the form factor is nice and all but this is what I'm really interested about with the camera too.

well that and whether the image circle for the lenses could be used on a full-frame sensor to indicate whether Fuji's intentions are to someday offer such a sensor in a compact body. 35mm sensor in a compact body without the need for an anti-aliasing filter and under $3000 would sound lovely.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 10, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Indeed it does not blow the G1X out of the water! The G1X blows the Fuji Camera out of the water!
> 
> 1. The G1X is made by Canon. That alone counts for a whole point.
> 
> ...



So I probably used the terms 'blow out the water' a bit loosely. For my purposes I've been after a small body to supplement my DSLR for a while. I've been using a little olympus OM2 film camera which does the job nicely with a 50mm f/1.4 lens. I have been missing the digital workflow and having control of my images though.

Not wanting to lug a dslr everywhere I go means missing images. So I got excited by the G1X announcement as it had a big sensor and was small and compact. Not having wide aperture lenses means I would probably still use my DSLR when possible.

Then the X-Pro 1 got announced shortly after - Seemed to fit the bill! So _for me_ - it stole the canons thunder. But I can see why it is much better suited to others.

So in counter to your points:-

1. Camera brand means nothing to me. A camera is just a tool after all - I have little favouritism if the product does the job.

2. I don't think I have put a zoom lens on my DSLR in about a year.

3. I use a 50mm equivalent (95%) of the time.

4. You don't have to buy all the lenses - just the ones you'll use. Probably just the 35mm.


We got some good cameras on the way! Should be a good year for photographers.

And by good - I mean expensive.


----------



## Sunnystate (Jan 10, 2012)

At last camera worth putting money aside for.
Greed only pays for the short run...
Interesting that nobody here is beating drums about prices going down in the near future and differences of msrp and street prices, blah, blah...
Have to love the agenda pushing so tirelessly by some...


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 10, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> 1. Camera brand means nothing to me. A camera is just a tool after all - I have little favouritism if the product does the job.
> 
> 2. I don't think I have put a zoom lens on my DSLR in about a year.
> 
> ...



Just buy a Leica M9 then


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 10, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> alipaulphotography said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Camera brand means nothing to me. A camera is just a tool after all - I have little favouritism if the product does the job.
> ...



Easier said than done.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 10, 2012)

2350 dollar with a lens... lol.. nuff said.

i prefer to spend my money on good 35mm glas.
i know that system is here to stay... mirror or not.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 10, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> My biggest issue with the G1X is the lens. I would much prefer a fast 1.4 than a zoom.



yeah there are so many who want fast f1.4 .... right.... 

but wait.... what focal lenght?
some may want 24mm, some 50mm.. and hey over there is a birder who needs 500mm. ;D

well i think you do not exactly see what (and for whom) this G1 X camera is. ;D


----------



## hambergler (Jan 10, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Indeed it does not blow the G1X out of the water! The G1X blows the Fuji Camera out of the water!
> 
> 1. The G1X is made by Canon. That alone counts for a whole point.
> 
> ...



Using those standards the G1X blows away the 1DX as well.

I'll take an X-Pro1 over the G1X anyday.


----------



## Neeneko (Jan 10, 2012)

Meh said:


> Possibly but my gut feel is to agree with kubelik... the price of the Fuji is not worth any benefits over the G1X if you are buying it for a compact, carry around camera in addition to your DSLR. Do you have any specific thoughts on why you prefer the X-Pro1?



That assumes people will use both this type of camera and a DSLR. I think what Fuji (along with others) are trying for is developing mirrorless cameras that are replacements for DSLRs. The feature gap is slowly closing with cameras like this (and the NEX7) which will reduce the question to purely one of OVF vs EVF... and even there I suspect EVFs will eventually win out.


----------



## funkboy (Jan 10, 2012)

I find the two cameras highly complimentary. The Fuji X-Pro 1 is the portrait/low-light/shallow-DoF/wide-ange/prime camera, and the Canon G1X is the versatile zoom/telephoto camera (probably also outdoor sports if the AF is good enough) for better lighting conditions when you don't need such a wide aperture. The G1X is certainly more portable than the Fuji with a few lenses, but both of them will fit in a lot less bag space (& weight) than a semi-pro EOS DSLR with equivalent lenses (not to mention the cost of Fuji's 35mm f/1.4 vs. Canon).

Personally I'm holding out for a nice small Powershot S1X with the same sensor and a stabilized 24-90 equivalent lens with max aperture better than f/4 .


----------



## Meh (Jan 10, 2012)

Neeneko said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly but my gut feel is to agree with kubelik... the price of the Fuji is not worth any benefits over the G1X if you are buying it for a compact, carry around camera in addition to your DSLR. Do you have any specific thoughts on why you prefer the X-Pro1?
> ...



Not assuming anything which is why I said "if" which I believe is the case for alipaul. He later said a FF compact might be a replacement his DSLR. But yes, I agree with you... if choosing a compact camera for your only camera, then the considerations are different.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 10, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> alipaulphotography said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest issue with the G1X is the lens. I would much prefer a fast 1.4 than a zoom.
> ...



I think you didn't quite understand that I was just voicing my own opinion and needs.

The good thing is, both cameras are available.

I am going to need a 2nd body for next summers wedding season. It is very important for wedding photographers to have fast lenses and having a quiet unobtrusive camera is a big bonus. My plan was to buy a 5D mkII to compliment my 5D original for the improved ISO performance. Now with the fuji, (a small, quiet unobtrusive camera, with no sacrifice to quality) could be a more useful addition than the mkII.

G1X = General purpose camera for 'everything' shooting. 

X-Pro 1 = All the perks of a dslr in a smaller lighter body.

I do think the X-Pro is overpriced by a good $300. I'm in the UK and we always get a bad deal with VAT. With the MKIII due anytime soon, I think the price of a body only MKII could actually be less than the X-Pro!

Now that would make a tough decision!

Anyone else in my position?


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 10, 2012)

hambergler said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed it does not blow the G1X out of the water! The G1X blows the Fuji Camera out of the water!
> ...



Of course a G1X blows away a 1DX! It costs way less, and you can fit it in a large pocket! I believe, though, you missed my point: they are two different cameras, with two different purposes. They both blow each other away in their own way. 

Comparing the G1X and the X1 Pro is a little like comparing a Chevy S10 and A Ford F350 - two different trucks, two different purposes!


----------



## gmrza (Jan 10, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> 4. The G1X costs 2,000.00 less or so after the three lenses



Add the cost of a flash unit to the X-Pro1's cost as well. With my G11 I frequently use a 430EX or 580EXII on the hotshoe. If you want to do any decent flash photography, at the very least you need a flash that can be bounced.

The X-Pro1 lands up being a much bigger financial commitment, and thus a bigger decision to justify.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 10, 2012)

kubelik said:


> it's definitely a nice-looking (and probably nice handling) body and set of lenses. but comparing it to the G1X isn't really fair, since the estimated price for the Fuji X Pro 1 is around $1750 for the body and approx. $650 for each prime lens (seen on dpreview). versus the G1X, which is $800, period.
> 
> it's sort of like saying the 7D blows the G1X out of the water. the X Pro 1 is meant to be a photographer's primary camera, versus the G1X is clearly meant to be a high-end compact / photographer's backup camera. different price ranges and different niches.



The X10 already blew the G1X out of the water...


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> 2350 dollar with a lens... lol.. nuff said.
> 
> i prefer to spend my money on good 35mm glas.
> i know that system is here to stay... mirror or not.



When comparing the G1X with the X-Pro 1 the financials didn't get a mention - just how bad the G1X was in comparison. If budget is not a problen then the Leica with the 35mm would be the obvious choice.


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, for me this Fujifilm is clearly aimed to be an alternative on a conventional APS-C DSLR for an amateur, who used only a P&S so far. For this price it makes not much sense to switch to a completely new system if you don't want to replace your DSLR gear on the long run. For me the decision would be between the Canon G1X and the Fujifilm X10 or maybe even the PowerShot S100. The X-Pro would be too expensive for a second or third cam, which is propably not even pocketable.


----------



## ronderick (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad to see someone started the discussion on the XPro1.

Anyways, my 2 cents: this camera is interesting in the way that what this baby could accomplish still has to be seen. IMHO, this camera is a "system" by itself - not a stand alone like the G-series camera (you don't need to buy into a lens system with G12 or G1X).

Now, I think the question what most people would be interested is what the XPro1 is capable of. While there's no question in terms of aesthetics (I think it's beautiful), I would question whether I can capture - say, a landing F-16 or the split second when the batter hits the ball - with the XPro1. In my case, if it cannot do that, I have no choice but to stick with my current camera to carry out my assignment.

Whether this camera can serve as a back up or not, it really depends on your personal need. For me, even the X100 is too bulky to serve as a backup. Sure, I try to bring it with my other gears when I go on assignments, but frankly I think a small-size DC (like the S95) or a EOS body (say 600D) would be more ideal than the X100.

I can probably say the same for the XPro1, since it's not going to be any less bulky than the X100.

So what's the X100 doing in my gear pack? Well, when I'm in the restaurant and find something interesting but doesn't want to be the center of attention by pulling out the pro DSLR with the big lens, I use my X100. It's good to remind myself that I can take a photo without all the fanfare (sure, iPhone works too, but I think the X100 looks more stylish ).

If my assumption with the XPro1 is correct (based on what's out there - press release, interviews with Fuji staff, etc.) , it probably can't rival even the 7D in terms of speed. Quality wise? Probably not enough to threaten the FF 5D2. 

However, I think the value of Fuji's RF-look alike system is that it's something interesting for the shooter who wants something different - a body that's non intrusive, still offers good quality shots, able to change lens, and - even better - a Leica look-alike that has a great OPTICAL view finder which can also work as EVF when necessary. 

... sorry, I had to get that out. Seriously, Olympus had a great idea with the PEN series, but it seems their engineer has forgotten that sometimes we like to look into a viewfinder w/o having to turn on the power (or is it just me?). Now at least the X-series camera is doing it right (except for the x10 - that VF is just too small).

So for me... the XPro1 is definitely not for work, since it's going to be tougher trying to capture split seconds with primes compared to zoom. However, I am going to get the camera for my own enjoyment (and it'll probably see a lot of use in that department - casual trips, dinners, etc.) 

While I'm sure Fuji has some tricks up their sleeves, I'm still intrigued by how the VF of XPro1 is going to work with the manual focus lenses design for M mounts (especially focus and light reading).


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 11, 2012)

ronderick said:


> Glad to see someone started the discussion on the XPro1.
> 
> Anyways, my 2 cents: this camera is interesting in the way that what this baby could accomplish still has to be seen. IMHO, this camera is a "system" by itself - not a stand alone like the G-series camera (you don't need to buy into a lens system with G12 or G1X).
> 
> ...



You make some very good points. I do hope the shutter lag is not significant or that really would prevent it being of any professional use. I haven't put a zoom on my camera for over a year of professional use - so that doesn't phase me at all, and they did say zooms are to come.

The new sensor technology is also of particular interest and is very innovative - look forward to seeing the results.

It does bode well for the future however, this is only the first of this new series. I imagine the next body would be full frame with improvements to ISO capability and potentially better autofocus etc.

I do want a small camera that can compete with a full frame dslr without costing both my kidneys (I'm talking about you leica).


----------



## Rocky (Jan 11, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > alipaulphotography said:
> ...


It is a buisiness expense.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2012)

Its a good thing for a photographer to have choices. Some seem to think that every camera should have all the same features, lenses, and size. I do not like the one fits all thinkiing, I like to pick the camera that meets my needs and that I can afford.

I've been wanting a high quality walkaround camera mostly for outdoor use, but indoors, f:/2.8 at wide angles and ISO 6400 will handle most of my causal walk around needs. Packing along large, expensive lenses that I have to change is what I want to avoid. When I need something extra, I take my 5D MK II or 7D and the appropriate lenses.

Otherwise, we'd all own top of the line Mercedes automobiles.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its a good thing for a photographer to have choices. Some seem to think that every camera should have all the same features, lenses, and size. I do not like the one fits all thinkiing, I like to pick the camera that meets my needs and that I can afford.
> 
> I've been wanting a high quality walkaround camera mostly for outdoor use, but indoors, f:/2.8 at wide angles and ISO 6400 will handle most of my causal walk around needs. Packing along large, expensive lenses that I have to change is what I want to avoid. When I need something extra, I take my 5D MK II or 7D and the appropriate lenses.
> 
> Otherwise, we'd all own top of the line Mercedes automobiles.


 I have just sold my two 7Ds 

My walkabout now is either the 5DII with 70-300L or 1D4 with 70-300L. I only walkabout in reasonable light so these high iso bodies work well with the slower lens. My film walkabout was the EOS IX APS camera - it would be good to have a lightweight digital like that.


----------



## ronderick (Jan 13, 2012)

mmm... latest from a Fujifilm press conference at CES targeting Japanese journalists:

http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20120112_504122.html

- The company officials revealed that they're looking at zoom lenses such as 18-72mm f/4 and 70-200mm f/4 somewhere down the line... So I guess they're not happy with primes alone. :'(

- It's the beginning of the "XF" lens/mount series.

- Slide showing comparison of viewfinder's "look" (XPro1 vs. M9)

- They're not calling the XPro1 a mirrorless camera because it's about twice as expensive (150,000 yen for the body and nearly 200,000 yen for body + a lens compared to the 70,000~80,000 yen price range of other EVIL cameras).

- Pictures of XPro1 with the grip attached (the setup looks nice) and also the Flash.

On the Black x100:

- Nearly 40% of the customers who bought X100 are women.

- Orders for Black X100 to be accepted starting Jan. 11, and the camera will be released on February 18 (in Japan, I assume)


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 13, 2012)

Right, here is a question.

If Fuji were to release a full frame X-Pro, would it be compatible with the current mount and lenses?

So to rephrase - are the launch lenses full frame compatible?


----------

